# Dog Trailers



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone ever use a dog trailer for several dogs? I've been looking at them and was also thinking about building one. Any issues with them or factory models that might be worth looking into?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm in the process of buying one now. I've used them in the past and feel they are very convienent to have around. The one I'm buying is from Acclimator and it's the MWD version.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Some of the people in the club here have them. New ones are too expensive for me though.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a Jones 4 hole trailer for several years, worked very well for me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I bid the Jones trailer, but with the state it's low bid. that's how it came to be the Acclimator.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Do some have AC units or heaters. I have thought about using a regular box trailer and making it a '70s van look!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

My Jones trailer had the AC/heat and built in Generator option.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Unfortunately Jones is probably the best option for US makers. The Europeans have some very nice trailers, but I am sure that getting one over here would cost a pretty penny.

We have around 20 of the Jones trailers here at Lackland that hold 18 dogs. There are a lot of problems with the generators due to being used all the time and the quality on some of them are pretty poor at times. All in all, I would say that they are still probably one of the better options here in the US.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We have one of the Jones dealers up the road and had seen the trailers in action.

Decided not to go with Jones - did not like the durability and the single axle. 

Bought a WT Thermal Royal 4 dog - that is what we were used to in Europe and liked what we saw in use and how it towed. At the Regionals a few years back, it looked like a dealship for WT. Not one trailer was a Jones.

We do not have an A/C unit - you can add an RV a/c unit. That is what most people do.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The SAR team I was with had the 4 dog, Jones Trailer. AC, Generator and water tank. I don't recall any problems with it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We've had a dog trailer for 10 years that was homemade. We got it used. A couple features I like with this one are: 4 large dog coups (2 facing forward and 2 facing backwards). If you park on the side of the street or beside other vehicles, I like the front and back loading rather than on the sides. Also, it has a evaporative cooler not AC and we mounted a solar panel on the top to keep the battery charged. It has storage compartment in the back under the 2 coups for blinds. It has a storage container on both sides for equipment. Also, has a water storage with a spout so you can fill water bowls and the swamp cooler. Thing I don't like is that it's difficult to clean the coups, but that's probably with most of the trailers. Also, it's heavier than some of the manufactured ones as it's plywood then covered with steel. Roof is plywood covered with fiberglass. However, it's very well insulated so I think it's a good trade-off for us as we pull it with a truck. on each side of the trailer there is a 1'x1' vent on each coup for air. Also, each coup latches as well as having a place for a lock for security. The dogs cannot see out which keeps them quieter too.


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

I have an older (2-3yrs) stainless Jones 6 dog trailer. New they were just to expensive. we got ours off of e-bay for less then half. I absolutley love it! it doesn't have heat or air. But I was looking in to getting an RV ac unit. There only a few hundred bucks and I already have a generator. I don't feel it needs heat as 6 dogs generate plenty of heat on there own. 
It also has a 20 gallon water tank. 
To make cleaning a little easier, I installed a sink drain in each stall. 
The only thing I don't like is the storage area is a little small. So I purchased one of those plastic car top carriers that I mount on the luggage rack which gives me plenty of room for suits and other training equipment, as well as things the dogs need like food and water bowls, clening supplies, etc. 
All in all I think it was one of the best things we ever bought for the dogs and can't imagine not having one in the future.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I used a Jones 6-dog trailer for a few years and really liked it. I've seen the WT stuff at shows and was impressed but tried repeatedely over several months to contact the East coast WT rep and finally gave up on the guy.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Kristina,

I think we got ours right before the reps changed. I heard the same issue during the change


----------

